# Avatars and signatures.....



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

I was wondering if some one could please make me a few things...

a cat signature for here with all my kitties (5cats) 
a pug avatar and signature (1pug) for my pug boards i'm on 
and a goat avatar (1 goat) for the goat board i'm on


Please!!!!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'd be delighted to make you a siggy and avatar!  Just post some pictures in my offer thread, and I'll get to work!


----------

